# STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 7TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

*STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 7TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE 
DATE: SUNDAY DECEMBER 16 2012 
LOCATION :FUDDRUCKERS 
ADDRESS:5229 CLARK AVE
CITY: LAKEWOOD, CA 90712
HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ADVANCE 
FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON 
INFORMATION: GEORGE (562) 528-9421 OR ERNIE (562) 209-5126 *


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Vendors?????


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cost for a booth?


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

To the top


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY STYLISTICS FAMILY... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE !!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP .......


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Thats whats up.....


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump it up .....


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT! !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP .......


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY CC FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump !!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump to the top !!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

to the top !!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​TTT .


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump it for my brothers !!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:uh:ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

booth price?


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

always a good function:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !! LETS DO THIS FOR THE KIDS !!!!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

BBTTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ 4 stylistics c.c. :wave: ~cotton kandy~


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump 4 stylistics INC


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

LET KEEP IT ON TOP !!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT for the homies


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

=)


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA C.C :thumbsup:.....TAKIN STYLISTICS TTMFT!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats up Stylistics? Thanks for coming out to our show, ur cars were looking clean as always! Brown Pride OC Car Club will be at your to show some love! Gracias!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP, :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

''STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE THANK!!!!!!
HIGH CLASS CC
ROAD KING SOUTH BAY.
ILLUSTIOUS CC.
IMPERIALS CC.
LATINS FINEST CC.
DELINQUENTS SOUT BAY CC.
MILLENIUM CC
FOR EVER CLOWN'N CC
TRAFFIC CC
SANTANA CC
NITE LIFE OF SANTA BARBARA.
MAJESTICS CC
BROWN PRIDE CC
THANK U ALL FOR UR SUPPORT IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Keeping it on top !!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TU SABES HOMIE,GOTTA SHOW LUV FOR THE BLACK N GOLD


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> ''STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE THANK!!!!!!
> HIGH CLASS CC
> ROAD KING SOUTH BAY.
> ILLUSTIOUS CC.
> ...


x68


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT...LET'S DO THIS....


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT
:h5:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

T T T


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top ....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

keeping it on top .....


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:.....TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT

:h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

KEEPING IT ON TOP FOR ALL TO SEE !!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

traffictowing said:


> KEEPING IT ON TOP FOR ALL TO SEE !!!!


 Ya savessssssss! TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SuaVe


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt:yes:


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT STYLISTICS


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bumpiribump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

traffictowing said:


> BUMP BUMP


 X 86 :thumbsup: , TTT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


traffictowing said:


> TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

KEEPING IT ON TOP. ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Bumper ^^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes,is going down


djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sup brother,are you guys coming to the toy drive?


sikonenine said:


> TTT.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

BUMP IT UP FOR THE HOMIES.....:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> sup brother,are you guys coming to the toy drive?


 Yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP ........


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

cool:h5:


sikonenine said:


> Yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!what up joe-robert-miklo-eric :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

What's up brothers how is everyone doing ??? BACK TO THE TOP .....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CUTTY LOKO 83 said:


> View attachment 569154
> SOLD










:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top........


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

is almost time to chill again with all the fam


***** 63 said:


> TTT!!!what up joe-robert-miklo-eric :wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> To the top........


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING BUMP !!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top .....


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK STYLISTICS


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

what up their family u know royal image wouldn't miss this event.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


COPPERTONECADI said:


> what up their family u know royal image wouldn't miss this event.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ra8drfan said:


> TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK STYLISTICS


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

***** 63 said:


> TTT!!!what up joe-robert-miklo-eric :wave:


 Wussup ***** :biggrin: TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

ra8drfan said:


> TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK STYLISTICS


what up rudy gracias homie


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

sikonenine said:


> Wussup ***** :biggrin: TTT


 k onda miklo see u soon carnal


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

KEEPING IT ON TOP !!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TURKEY BUMP.....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

traffictowing said:


> TURKEY BUMP.....


 LOL. That famous Turkey bump...:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump turkey bumpiribump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TURKEY MORNING BUMP !!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

HOPE THE ENTIRE STYLISTICS FAMILY HAS A GREAT THANKSGIVING...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

ra8drfan said:


> TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK STYLISTICS



WHAT UP RUDY...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> TTT HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE


 :thumbsup:You too Carnal!...TTT.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BLACK FRIDAY BUMP :wow::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

How much will you be charging and what time does the show start? Gracias!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cost for the booth?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

^^^^BUMP^^^^


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ttt from lv


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Sunday morning Bump^^^


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


:h5:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

We all hope to see you this year. 
Thank you to all that have supported STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES in the past.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP FOR MY STYLISTICS BROTHERS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Tope para arriba


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

traffictowing said:


> BUMP FOR MY STYLISTICS BROTHERS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Ill Bump to that...:biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump hoo hoo hoooo


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: KEEPING IT ON TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> TTT





traffictowing said:


> :wave: KEEPING IT ON TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





MR.LAC said:


> TTT





LBDANNY1964 said:


> TTT





66wita6 said:


> TTMFT :nicoderm:





Robert =woody65= said:


> Ttt



TTT. :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> TTT. :wave:


WHAT UP BROTHA TTT


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

To the top one more time for STYLISTCS LA


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


for the homies:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> WHAT UP BROTHA TTT


 A Wussup Eric ,:wave: Check u and the rest of the fam out really soon ... TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY STYLISTICS BROTHERS:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ill see you all next Weekend.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Ill see you all next Weekend.


z

What up alex


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> A Wussup Eric ,:wave: Check u and the rest of the fam out really soon ... TTT


Cool bro see u soon brotha


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT for the HOMIES!!!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


What up Adam thx for the bump homie.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP^^^


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunday bump


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

hope it's nice n sunny


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Its gonna be a good show. ..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> What up Adam thx for the bump homie.


 YOO







GOT IT!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP^^^^^^^


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Slaving away until this weekend. Going to be a busy day. I know that for a fact.


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

T T T


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we be out there to show support


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thursday bump


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Friday bump to the top


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FO THE BLACK N GOLD:nicoderm:


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain or shine????


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

Rain is almost a sure thing.. Hopefully its just early morning, but will find out out what the word is...


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WILL BE SWINGING THROUGH!! :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WILL BE SWINGING THROUGH!! :wave:


Thx guys


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


What up Chico. Thx


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

1DOWNMEMBER said:


> Rain is almost a sure thing.. Hopefully its just early morning, but will find out out what the word is...


 Orale !!! See every one tomorrow :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eric0425 said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THEIR STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rain or shine I'll be there


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR STYLISTICS:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck Stylistics...


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cars are still rollin in...come and join us


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

On my way from LBC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE HAD A GREAT TIME, MERRY XMAS TO ALL! :wave:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WEATHER WAS KOOL!! STREET STYLE CC
HAD A KOOL TIME!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

I HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Always a good time hangin with the Fam :thumbsup: Thanks to all that showed up and for every ones support :yes: ...:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Thank you to all that show support with our 7th Annual Toy Drive and show. The weather sucked yet we are grateful that you all stayed for the awards and the show. You all had many other things to do with your Sunday afternoon yet you chose to be with us. Thank You all very much for your support.
Stylistics Los Angeles.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ANY FLICS?? :wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a good time even thru tha rain for a good cause.thanx Stylistics


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

100% DOWN TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES DE STYLISTICS....RAIN O SHINE....








:nicoderm:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WE HAD A GREAT TIME, MERRY XMAS TO ALL! :wave:


Thx for coming Adam sorry i missed you guys got called in to wokr by the time i arrived you guys had left. Thank you guys for the support.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Thank you to all that show support with our 7th Annual Toy Drive and show. The weather sucked yet we are grateful that you all stayed for the awards and the show. You all had many other things to do with your Sunday afternoon yet you chose to be with us. Thank You all very much for your support.
> Stylistics Los Angeles.


X75


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

any more pics?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> Thx for coming Adam sorry i missed you guys got called in to wokr by the time i arrived you guys had left. Thank you guys for the support.


 :thumbsup: ITS ALL GOOD CARNAL! WE HAD A NICE TIME! :wave:


----------

